

Ask HN: How to escape from mediocrity? - barbudorojo

 There are moments in which I feel strangled in mediocrity, surrounded by very smart and intelligent people.<p>I know that these feelings don&#x27;t last, and in this special case there are not objective reasons to such feelings, but reason is of no avail.  Have you felt that same sensation and if so, how do you overcome those moments of low self-esteem?<p>Edited: Mostly Grammar and to suggest an irrational sense of mediocrity.
======
throwitout1234
If I'm reading you right you are:

1\. In a great position 2\. Have a great attitude and self awareness

I developed very strong programming skills by being in a situation where I was
the weakest member of the team and felt like you do.

In my opinion just work hard and ask lots of questions. Take advantage of
being around smart people and find ways to use their intelligence and
experience to make yourself better!

On the other hand- I'm feeling something similar with my whole team. We're all
very smart but only a couple of us (none in management) care about code
quality and our lack of any testing or even a modicum of QA causes many bugs
to be repeated and lowers our morale. In this case I feel surrounded my
mediocrity and people who don't care and I'm looking for another job where I
can join a team who takes pride in the craftsmanship of their work.

------
xpda
1\. Work at your full potential. Top mental work requires significant time
uninterrupted by texts, phones, humans, etc. It also requires sleep and is
inhibited by alcohol and drugs. You can get by with less or poor sleep, but
you won't perform at your full potential.

2\. Don't waste time on office politics or squabbles. Express your opinion
with superior work.

3\. Think things through. Like chess, think a few steps ahead before you
decide on a course of action. Put yourself in the position of others --
clients, users, associates, and competitors.

------
gjvc
Add to winning situations. Cut your losses from losing ones. Don't drink or do
drugs. Maintain your edge.

